

Start Fund: No big deal. Business as usual. - rlm
http://informationarbitrage.com/post/3007820135/start-fund-no-big-deal-business-as-usual

======
dave1619
DST's last stage investments in Facebook, Groupon, etc has influenced the VC
world to emulate, and in the same way this 150k blanket Start Fund will
probably influence angel investing in the same way. With a bunch of IPOs
coming this year and next, what will these VCs and angels do with all the
realized gains? DST will have billions to spend. They will look actively and
aggressively to spend. As long as there are hits like Facebook, Groupon,
LinkedIn, etc, that will drive valuations higher and feed the inflation more.
I wouldn't say we're in a bubble yet. Maybe the beginning. More like rising
inflation for now.

